# RBP BABY FOOD



## ohsnapitsrandall (Mar 6, 2005)

hey guys im pretty new at this site and still a beginner with feeding p's. i have about 12 rbp's about 1-1.5 inches long. i was wondering what should i be feeding these guys to keep them healthy and disease free? thanx in advance for the advice.

edit: so goldfish really stunt the growth of piranhas?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

blood worms worked good for me , i also cut up catfish and shimp into smaller pieces for them,

they also took hikari floating food sticks for carnivors, or you could try other pellets of your

choice.

try not to use beef heart cause its a bit though on the young pianhas digestion.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

feeder guppies, brine shrimp, tropical fish flake...my p's dont really go after the guppies unless the guppies get to close, they usually wait for the flake and they CHOMP the flake. mine are 1/2 inch at most. both of them.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

At that size KRILL


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Blood worms and pellets is what i used when i had mine.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

krill and blood worms would be great.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

blood worms


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my Reds were still babies, I fed them flakes, frozen blood worms/mosquito larvae, and tubifex. Once they got a little bigger, I added things like chopped-up shrimp/mussels/squid, krill, small pieces of fish fillet and smelt, and occasionally some safe feeders (quarantained for at least 10-14 days, and *no* goldfish, minnows, rosy reds, danio's and barbs, as all those contain growth-inhibiting hormones).

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## ohsnapitsrandall (Mar 6, 2005)

thanx guys.... appreciate it.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

np


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

pelits will work to


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

I would recommend bloodworms also. Try to find frozen hikari bloodworms.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> When my Reds were still babies, I fed them flakes, frozen blood worms/mosquito larvae, and tubifex. Once they got a little bigger, I added things like chopped-up shrimp/mussels/squid, krill, small pieces of fish fillet and smelt, and occasionally some safe feeders (quarantained for at least 10-14 days, and *no* goldfish, minnows, rosy reds, danio's and barbs, as all those contain growth-inhibiting hormones).
> 
> *_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*
> [snapback]941103[/snapback]​


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

im a fan of nightcrawlers for any size piranha.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Even though your piranha are still babies, it is still good to keep them biting into chunks of meat to get their jaw muscles built up, rather than feeding them little stuff that they can fit right into their mouth. But I am only saying to feed meaty chunks as a treat once in a while as long as they are small. I just think it's important to make use of their teeth as well even when babies. I'm not saying not to still feed them pellets, flakes, various worms etc. Still keep those the main staple in their diet.
Good luck!! Enjoy the site!!
~Taylor~


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I feed mine flakes, then pellets, now shrimp.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

blood worms, krill, pellets, ghost shrimp, small rosie reds, and brine shrimp are good for baby piranhas


----------



## ineedhelpwithrbs (Mar 30, 2005)

i am new i have never owned pirahnas b4 n i need some help....rite now im feeding them flakes and freeze dried blood worms ...they are still baby rb's is that alright


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

chopped shrimp works wonders


----------



## ineedhelpwithrbs (Mar 30, 2005)

what is the best food in your opinion ...im now feeding them krill cubes which they love....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no best....but various good ones. bloodworms krill and shrimp are good. stick with those. BTW, i've been feeding mine guppies and tropical fish flakes, last i posted march 18th that they were 1/2 inch, now they're 1 and 1/2 inch. they're growing up quickly.


----------



## ineedhelpwithrbs (Mar 30, 2005)

thnx


----------



## ineedhelpwithrbs (Mar 30, 2005)

i have a 10 gallon tank and 2 rbp's is this gunna b a problem


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

:nod: yes it is get a bigger tank


----------



## ineedhelpwithrbs (Mar 30, 2005)

spec-v said:


> :nod: yes it is get a bigger tank
> [snapback]964340[/snapback]​


how much biger b/c i dont have alot of $ and not alot of room


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ineedhelpwithrbs said:


> spec-v said:
> 
> 
> > :nod: yes it is get a bigger tank
> ...


For life at least a 48x18x18" tank - temporarily you can house them smaller, but I don't think your fish will appreciate being moved to a different tank every time they outgrow their current tank.

If you can't house them properly, I'd take them back to the LFS: don't keep fish you cannot provide proper care for, just for the sake of keeping them...


----------



## dab424s (Mar 21, 2005)

surprised your 2 are still not watin eachother in the 1, i had one as a baby in a 10 and already moved to a 29 in a month and a half


----------

